# Vintage Crescent Ladies bike from 60s



## anthrogal19 (Apr 23, 2019)

Hello,

I recently saved this bike from being thrown away in Sweden. I started using it as a commuter bike. I have some basic bike fixing skills but am new to vintage bikes, so very glad for any advice. It's got some rust, especially on the back wheel. Perhaps the front wheel is a replacement (there's a "U" on the hub). The front part of the fender looks like it was cut off, which is strange. The tires are 26" x 1 5/8"x 1-1/2". Is this a child's bike? I'm wondering if there's a way to deal with the rust and keep it from progressing but maybe sealing it up with something clear because I don't mind the old look of the paint. I also wonder what the front and back lights would have looked like. Any suggestions for a seat to replace this one with? Serial number is 3351248. If someone knows how to find the exact year or model, I'd appreciate that help. I found one similar (but not the same) online here: http://bikeville.blogspot.com/2011/10/1960s-cresent-ladies-bicycle-for-sale.html


----------



## Oilit (Apr 24, 2019)

26 inch diameter wheels were once the standard on full size bikes. Smaller bikes were made with 24 inch, 20 inch or even 16 inch tires. I have no idea what happened to the front fender, maybe there was once a basket over the wheel with clearance issues. I've seen a few Crescents, but not many, I don't think they ever sold in big numbers over here. It's a pretty basic single speed, fixing it up for a commuter sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## anthrogal19 (Apr 25, 2019)

Hey, thanks for your informative response. You gave me the idea to get a basket on the front! I'm still wondering what to do about the rust.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 25, 2019)

anthrogal19 said:


> Hey, thanks for your informative response. You gave me the idea to get a basket on the front! I'm still wondering what to do about the rust.




You could disassemble the whole bike, soak in Oleic acid, it'll take it out. But, if you want to go the short route, there's cheap, _like_, dollar store, (USA) toilet bowl cleaner. Wipe it on and watch it eat the rust out of the paint, cracks, chips and Iron bacteria growing above the paint. . Once it's cleaned out, neutralize the acid, buff the old paint with a metal polish  or  paint rubbing compound. Make sure the polish or compound  is scrubbed out of rough areas otherwise it'll turn into humidity suction spots and come back to haunt ya from under it.  .  finally, Another cheap and common  product: 'NU Finish' 'a once a year auto polish' will polish and shine up the old and add a hard longer lasting shiny coat to protect it from rusting back  soon.  You'll be surprised to see how much of that dirty rust on rear rim and frame is actually a lot of Iron Bacteria on top of the paint. Toilet bowl cleaner or hydrochloric acids that  typically is a toilet bowl cleaner's main ingredient, might burn or stain chrome so, be careful with it. . 

For chrome, Oleic Acid soak or  use brass brush or wet sheets of aluminum foil, and lots of elbow grease. 

Rub-a-dub, dub.


----------



## Sven (Apr 25, 2019)

Welcome to the CABE. Very nice save. It should clean up very well. Post some pics of your progress. We like pictures here


----------



## andybee75 (Apr 29, 2019)

It's made late 1966 or early 1967.


----------



## anthrogal19 (May 2, 2019)

andybee75 said:


> It's made late 1966 or early 1967.



Awesome! Thanks for helping me out with that.


----------

